# Making friends in Valencia



## star77 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm wondering if anybody knows of any mother and baby group in or near Valencia city. I'm moving with my husband and two small children in August to a small village outside Valencia city. I'm a bit afraid of becoming isolated as my husband will be in work all day and want to get out and meet people!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

star77 said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anybody knows of any mother and baby group in or near Valencia city. I'm moving with my husband and two small children in August to a small village outside Valencia city. I'm a bit afraid of becoming isolated as my husband will be in work all day and want to get out and meet people!!


Hi & welcome

you don't say which town, but there are pockets of English speakers in various towns around Valencia

the Spanish aren't that big on playgroups or mother & baby groups, although we have had a few start up in my town in the past - never by Spanish people though . and they've never lasted long

most people with young kids just seem to go to the park in the evening (when it starts to cool down) & meet others that way - that's what we did when our kids were younger

also, when school starts again in september, you'll find that mums will drop the older ones at school & head for the nearest bar for a coffee - & the younger kids will all play together there


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

my girlfriend and I are in the same position Star, it is daunting moving to somewhere where you dont know anyone but there's plenty on here in Valencia and once you're settled you'll meet plenty of ex pats.


----------

